# Curtis is in the hospital



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All, 

Curtis is in the hospital, he had an appendectomy. He is on line, just wanted to pass along the news and wish him well, Hey big guy, no pen turning in the hospital bathrooms okay!


----------



## markgum (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis get well soon.


----------



## witz1976 (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim in Oakville said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Curtis is in the hospital, he had an appendectomy. He is on line, just wanted to pass along the news and wish him well, Hey big guy, no pen turning in the hospital bathrooms okay!



Or casting either, the cactus blanks can wait!    Hope all is well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll bet you anything you like that Curtis is figuring out how to get some bits of his appendics into his casting pot!!!:wink::biggrin:

Get well soon Curtis!!!:biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jan 7, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I'll bet you anything you like that Curtis is figuring out how to get some bits of his appendics into his casting pot!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Get well soon Curtis!!!:biggrin:



There is your ugly pen contest winner! :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Jan 7, 2011)

Heal up Curtis. Can't wait for the Texas Appendix Blanks!


----------



## wizard (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, I've heard hospitals are dangerous places!!:wink: Get well soon!!!!!!! Warm Regards, Doc


----------



## philb (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well sooN!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 7, 2011)

hewunch said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bet you anything you like that Curtis is figuring out how to get some bits of his appendics into his casting pot!!!:wink::biggrin:
> ...



Ha! Good one.
Get well Curtis, hope you are on your feet again real soon.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon Curtis!  No one else can moderate like you do!!


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 7, 2011)

Skiprat beat me to it!

Lee


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jan 7, 2011)

Take it easy, Curtis and take advantage of the break. Read something good.


----------



## gketell (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon, Curtis!!


----------



## louie68 (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis get well soon !!!! so you can go out and get some fish SKINS !!!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon.  Hope that your recovery is easy.  This is not the way to start the New Year.  Don't forget to rest while you are in the hospital.  Napping is always good.
Take care.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 7, 2011)

Bounce back quickly.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 7, 2011)

With the Head Babysitter (errrr, Moderator) out of commission, what will happen to IAP???  

Get well soon Curtis!!!


----------



## THarvey (Jan 7, 2011)

cnirenberg said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



Remember, this is he same guy that casted the cat turd.  He does not need much encouragement.  :biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all!  Feeling pretty good with the morphine right now!  I did ask my Dr if I could have my appendix but he said no!  He is a very close personal friend and knew what I had in mind!!!

Gonna go back to sleep now. Will check back in later!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 7, 2011)

Only you would think of casting something like that.

Then again I thought about pulling the finger that I lost out of the machine and making a pendant of the bone.  I guess great minds think alike.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 7, 2011)

Is this a good time to ask if the Pope should be king of North America? :biggrin:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 7, 2011)

Sending you Poz Healing thoughts....


----------



## Dudley Young (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope ya a fast recovery.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 7, 2011)

Now Curtis you better get well soon. We have work to do.:biggrin:  Seriously do get well and rest. Look around there maybe something else lying around that might look good as a pen. No, leave the bedpans alone.  We seen those results before.


----------



## Padre (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon my friend, you are in my prayers.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 7, 2011)

Heal up fast and do what the Doctor says.  Most of us will try to behave while you are laid up.  Probably.


----------



## itzapen (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis,
   Hope you took that deer down before you went in, if not it's most likely ripe by now. LOL.  Hurry and heal up and I hope all is well Bud.  I'll call you later over the week-end.
Clyde


----------



## el_d (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! Get well and take care. 

If you need anything let me know. 

Take a shot of morphine for me.......:biggrin:


----------



## jedgerton (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon Curtis!  Let me know if there is anything I can do for you.

John


----------



## wolftat (Jan 7, 2011)

Slacker, the damn thing is out, get back to work.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jan 7, 2011)

CaptG said:


> Heal up fast and do what the Doctor says.  Most of us will try to behave while you are laid up.  Probably.



LOL Speak for yourself Gary!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Get well Curtis!!! .......And take all the time you need!! :devil:


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, I am so sorry that I drove you to have surgery.  All I asked for was how to upload and there you go and get way sick.  Just kidding, hurry up and heal.  enjoy the time you can be waited on.
Charles


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 7, 2011)

Take care of yourself Curtis, we'll keep you in thought and prayer!
I'm glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 7, 2011)

Take your time and get well soon.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 7, 2011)

Best wishes for a quick recovery...

  -Barry


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 7, 2011)

Been there and done that Curtis. Don’t rush anything. God speed in your recovery.  Russell


----------



## Rick_G (Jan 7, 2011)

BTDT   get well soon Curtis.   No laughing and don't try and stand up straight for a while.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, get well, soon. whish you a quick recovery.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis get out of there as fast as you can!! I'm not sure if you know this, but there are sick people in those places, and not all of them are patients..


----------



## Lenny (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, be a good patient, rest and get well soon!


----------



## CSue (Jan 7, 2011)

And who knows what you can come up with while you're there - for the Ugly Pen contest?  Frightening or fun - depends.

*Get well soon, Curtis!  *


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, get rest and get well. The woodpile needs you back!!:beer::beer:
Gordon
San Antonio


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all for the thoughts!  Believe it or not, I am home already!  My surgeon, who is very close personal friend, was really pleased with how well I did and said there was no reason to run up another day on my bill.  Got some good pain medicine and a great wife and daughter to nurse me back to health!

They did my procedure as laproscopic surgery so I only have 3 small incisions.  I do have a a fair amount of pain but the good thing is we caught it really early before any kind of infection had even started.  My Dr. said that is a big part of why I got to go home after only 18 hours.  That and I am so darn stubborn!

Oh yeah, I had a lesson scheduled tomorrow morning for a new penturner that I had to cancel.  Damn surgery got in the way!


----------



## randyrls (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went well.  Home is the best place to be for recovery.  Too many sick people in hospitals.   :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon and quit playin'.


----------



## mainiac (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear everything went well.

Dick


----------



## Charles (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis, hope you feel better real soon. Been there done that. BTW when you get the urge to cough, hold a pillow tight across your stomach and it doesn't hurt near as much. Heal up and enjoy being waited on.


----------



## ThomJ (Jan 7, 2011)

Way to go Curtis!!


----------



## Ligget (Jan 7, 2011)

Hope you have a speedy recovery Curtis!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew a little ole thing like a itty bitty appendectomy couldn't keep YOU down Curtis.  Nice to hear you are feeling better and all ready home.

Linda


----------



## johncrane (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Curtis! glad too here your ok mate! l also hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## widows son (Jan 7, 2011)

Get well soon, let me know if I can do anything to help out. Looking forward to seeing you soon. Just not tomorrow!  

John Wallace


----------



## PenPal (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis,
Sympathy I had my appendix removed as a grown man and the head nurse had me standing that day which was OK but then she said straighten up, this caused me to roar like a bull with the real pain. She said you men are all alike you all deserve to give birth like woman. I agreed she was in the power position right then.
Rest well and come back twice as strong.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 7, 2011)

BTDT. Get well soon Curtis.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like you have great care at home like I do....God Bless


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad you are already home and doing well.....

Now, as long as you are on pain meds, let's talk about a discount!


----------



## David Keller (Jan 7, 2011)

I was gonna type...  'Two words=Sponge Bath', but now that you're home there's probably not as good a chance that's gonna happen for you.  

I hope you bounce back nicely...  Just take it easy and listen to your surgeon.


----------



## YouthMinisterDan (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad you are home and doing better. I know that your Wife and daughter will take good care of you. Don't over do it too soon.

Dan


----------



## corian king (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis Take care and don't rush things.We will remember you in prayer and hope you get back soon.
JIM


----------



## itzapen (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Bud, if you need anything, call me.  Get plenty of rest


----------



## avbill (Jan 7, 2011)

If you know Curtis He'll find some way to have fun in the hospital!  Do get well soon buddy


----------



## tbroye (Jan 7, 2011)

Curtis

Glad to read you are home and felling better.  Get some rest and enjoy the down time.


----------



## penhead (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, if you didn't get to keep the appendix to cast, hopefully you at least sold enough pens to the staff to pay for the bill 





MesquiteMan said:


> Thank you all for the thoughts!  Believe it or not, I am home already!  My surgeon, who is very close personal friend, was really pleased with how well I did and said there was no reason to run up another day on my bill.  Got some good pain medicine and a great wife and daughter to nurse me back to health!
> 
> They did my procedure as laproscopic surgery so I only have 3 small incisions.  I do have a a fair amount of pain but the good thing is we caught it really early before any kind of infection had even started.  My Dr. said that is a big part of why I got to go home after only 18 hours.  That and I am so darn stubborn!
> 
> Oh yeah, I had a lesson scheduled tomorrow morning for a new penturner that I had to cancel.  Damn surgery got in the way!


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad you are doing well.  These laproscopic procedures are so much nicer than the old invasive procedures, but don't rush the recovery.  Rest, relax and write a few new tutorials.


----------



## drGeek (Jan 8, 2011)

Get well soon Curtis.


----------



## Canedriver (Jan 8, 2011)

skiprat said:


> I'll bet you anything you like that Curtis is figuring out how to get some bits of his appendics into his casting pot!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Get well soon Curtis!!!:biggrin:



LMAO ewwww early entry into ugly or unique pen contest.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is well Curtis.:wink:


----------



## VampMN (Jan 8, 2011)

Glad you're feeling good. Heal up quickly!


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 8, 2011)

Take a day or two to heal up.  A little rest after surgery is a good idea.  Doubt that you will though.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------

